
AT&T craps on T-Mobile, self, in FCC filing - amahadik
http://venturebeat.com/2011/04/21/att-t-mobile-fcc-file-for-antitrust/
======
amahadik
Verizon/Sprint should use statements from this filing in their advertisements!

